# Stucco Repair (Before and After Photos)



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's a stucco repair I recently completed while on an exterior repaint project I was doing. 
Water had got behind that decorative piece and rusted out the wire lathe. Which ultimately caused the stucco to fail in that area.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice job!

Next time, shim out the trim and it won't keep happening, photo 4; http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...and-hydrostatic-pressure?searchterm=hockey+pu

Gary


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Gary in WA said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Next time, shim out the trim and it won't keep happening, photo 4; http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...and-hydrostatic-pressure?searchterm=hockey+pu
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary. :thumbsup:
Maybe on the next one. This homeowner didn't want me to dig into anything that wasn't damaged. :no:


----------

